# portmaster whats wrong



## Alt (Feb 1, 2010)

Tring to update my pkgs, but have this error message:

```
# portmaster -bwvDP devel/libtool22

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/libtool22
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/libtool22 from ports
===>>> No dependencies for devel/libtool22

===>>> Starting build and/or install for devel/libtool22 <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>>> Checking package repository for latest available version
===>>> Available package (libtool-2.2.6b) matches the ports tree
===>>> Package exists, skipping fetch
===>>> Installing package
pkg_add: illegal option -- -
usage: pkg_add [-vInrfRMSK] [-t template] [-p prefix] [-P prefix] [-C chrootdir]
               pkg-name [pkg-name ...]

===>>> Installation of libtool-2.2.6b.tbz (devel/libtool22) failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
Whats wrong why it gives bad opts to pkg_add?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you tried updating portmaster?


----------



## Alt (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, first time i seen this error i updated it from ports(they updated too) - now it 2.17


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

Which version of libtool are you updating from? If its 'pre-2.2', check /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## Alt (Feb 1, 2010)

Its not matter, there is same error for all packages:

```
portmaster -bwvDPa
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

If it didn't matter, I wouldn't have asked. Libtool is very central to the ports system. having an outdated libtool will e.g. screw up your library versoning and make further port installing impossible.


----------



## Alt (Feb 1, 2010)

I tried to update libltool manually, then got same effect.
Anyway im patched portmaster's script text and it seems calls pkg_add correctly... Dunno why he calls pkg_add with --no-deps and --force ... there is not such options in man pkg_add


----------



## Alt (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally, portmaster uses 'long-options' for pkg_add, but i have FreeBSD 6.3-STABLE and his pkg_add does not have these options, so portmaster is bugged for 6.3. For 7.2 i can see here that options --no-deps and --force is supported. Have sent pr already.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

FreeBSD 6.3 is rapidly approaching EOL (right now, FreeBSD up to and including 6.2 is not officially supported anymore), so i wouldn't get my hopes up about either pkg_add being retrofitted to support these options, or portmaster being fitted with deviating flags for FreeBSD 6. Your only option may be to move up to FreeBSD 7/8.


----------



## Alt (Feb 1, 2010)

I would be happy to move to 8, but this is VDS so im in jail =(


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 1, 2010)

as far as i've read on ports@, portmaster's packages support should be disabled on freebsd < 7, and doug@ isn't going to fix that


----------



## dougb@ (Feb 2, 2010)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> as far as i've read on ports@, portmaster's packages support should be disabled on freebsd < 7, and doug@ isn't going to fix that



It's more correct to say that there is no support for the pkg_add options I need in FreeBSD older than 6.4, and THAT will not be fixed. 

In portmaster version 2.16 I added a test for whether the user is on a supported FreeBSD version for the packages features and it should fail with an error message if you're not. The good news is that you should be able to solve this problem within RELENG_6 by updating to 6-stable (or at minimum 6.4-RELEASE, although -stable is better). If possible you should seriously consider moving to 8-stable in any case. 

BTW, portmaster is already up to version 2.17, and there will be a 2.18 soon. It's very important to keep up to date with this stuff, since even I make mistakes. 

hope this helps,

Doug


----------



## Alt (Feb 2, 2010)

dougb@ said:
			
		

> In portmaster version 2.16 I added a test for whether the user is on a supported FreeBSD version for the packages features and it should fail with an error message if you're not.


I had 2.17 and its not saying error about my 6.3-stable is old, so i think something not working on this field.. :e
BTW on my system i patched line about pkg_add and now he updates sucessfully, so it can work on 6.3 =)


----------

